# Apple Newton MESSAGE PAD 130



## elpedro (31 Août 2004)

-Salut, le père d'un ami à moi vend un "Apple Newton MESSAGE PAD 130" au prix de 50 euros, est-ce que vous pensez qu'un telle machine vaille réellemnt ce prix là étant donné qu'elle peut sembler dépassée...
J'aimerai bien l'acheter pour voir à quoi ca ressemble, je n'avais pas les sous à l'époque de sa sortie ;-)
Donc voilà si il y en qui connaissent "l'argus" des newton qu'ils me disent ce qu'ils en pensent ;-)

Merci !

P.dro


----------



## roro (1 Septembre 2004)

ça n'est plus côté et plus vraiment utilisable. Ca vaut ce que tu es prêt à mettre...


----------



## mad'doc (1 Septembre 2004)

Il y en a qui se vendent encore sur ebay mais les prix varient du simple au double...
Le plus côté reste le 2000 et surtout le 2100 

Ceci dit, tout dépend de l'estime que tu as pour une machine et ce que tu es prêt à mettre pour avoir un modèle particulier.


----------



## elpedro (1 Septembre 2004)

"Il y en a qui se vendent encore sur ebay mais les prix varient du simple au double...
Le plus côté reste le 2000 et surtout le 2100"

Ouais j'ai vu ca...
Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur ebay et il y en a unvendu par un allemand qui est toujours à 1 euro...
tu traduirai pas l'allemand aussi non ?


----------



## vincmyl (1 Septembre 2004)

Si tu regardes ma signature, je possède 2 Newton. Le 130 est plus utilisable a mon avis...par contre le 2000 (ou 2100) c'est le top surtout avec le clavier..c'est encore une superbe machine robuste et fiable


----------



## mad'doc (1 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> par contre le 2000 (ou 2100) c'est le top surtout avec le clavier..c'est encore une superbe machine robuste et fiable


Il y a un 2000 en vente sur ebay (ça se termine aujourd'hui)Le même vendeur en a déjà vendu un précédemment pour 150 ¤ environ. Là, il arrive à peu près au même prix.


----------



## Jobin des Bois (2 Septembre 2004)

On m'a offert hier un MessagePad 2000 avec clavier et tout qui marche parfaitement...
J'ai pas encore réussis à effectuer la syncro avec OSX a traver NSync (mon père qui a le 2100 n'a jamais vraiment réussis non plus)

Si quelqu'un peu m'aider et me dire un peu comment faire pour que ça marche ça serait vraiment cool... parce que si je peux pas le syncroniser depuis OSX je vais pas vraiment pouvoir l'utiliser...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Septembre 2004)

Tu as l'adaptateur qu'il faut (série / usb) moi il me manque ca pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec OS X


----------



## Jobin des Bois (2 Septembre 2004)

J'ai réussis à faire la sync !

Pour le carnet d'adresses ça marche parfaitement mais pour iCal c'est pas trop ça... les répétitions qui sont sur iCal ne passe pas su le newton et ça mais un peu le désordre dans iCal...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Septembre 2004)

Super et c'est quoi le matériel que tu as pour faire ca? adaptateur..etc..le cout de tout ca


----------



## Jobin des Bois (3 Septembre 2004)

Ben y faut un adaptateur USB/Série... et chez Keyspan par exemple ça coute environ 80¤... donc c'est quand même super cher... j'ai eu de la chance parce que j'ai pas eu a l'acheter mais c'est vraiment abuser comme prix...


----------



## vincmyl (3 Septembre 2004)

Oui c'est trop cher, je veux pas faire cet investissement...a moins de le trouver en occaz


----------

